# Lipstick Queen



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Is anyone else a fan of Poppy King's lip range - Lipstick Queen? I've been a fan of hers since she had her first line, Poppy, and I really like her current line, Lipstick Queen. LIPSTICK QUEEN

I have several of the lipsticks in both the Saint and Sinner formulas, and they are fabulous. I see she now has plumping lipglosses in a tube (called Big Bang) that look gorgeous. Anyone tried these?

Is anyone else a fan? I have not seen any chatter about this line, so thought I would start a thread.


----------



## widdershins (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to try these so badly! How is the formula--creamy, drying, etc?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

The Sinner formula is a creamy matte. I do not find it drying, but keep in mind that it is a matte formula. The Sinner lipsticks are SUPER pigmented - I love them.

The Saint formula is much less pigmented but still has a lovely sheer colour to it. The finish is a soft creamy stain, much more moisturizing than the Sinner formula.   

What's cool is that the Saint and Sinner range come in the same colours, so if you like one of the mattes, you can get a sheer, glossier version of the same shade, and vice versa. I have Saint and Sinner versions of both Natural (a holy grail shade for me) and Pink. I also have Rouge Sinner, which is another favourite of mine. Next on my list is Saint Berry, and maybe one of the new wand glosses. She has pot glosses as well, but I prefer a wand gloss, easier to swipe on and go.

For the record, I don't work for this company, LOL, I'm just a huge fan. I recently rediscovered these in my stash and had forgotten how much I like them.


----------



## argyle_socks (Feb 10, 2009)

I swatched a couple of the Shine glosses, and they were incredible sticky. 
I want to like them so bad, lol. 

I am interested in the actual lipsticks, though.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *argyle_socks* 

 
_I swatched a couple of the Shine glosses, and they were incredible sticky. 
I want to like them so bad, lol. 

I am interested in the actual lipsticks, though._

 
Good to know about the Shine glosses! Since they are a pot gloss, I've pretty much ignored them....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will likely break down and try and least one of the new Big Bang wand glosses soon. Next time I am in the city I will check these out in person.


----------



## ashley8119 (Mar 20, 2009)

I love this brand!! I have 2 "Big Bang" glosses: Energy (bright red) and Creation (shimmery rose), 2 lipsticks: Saint Rose and Natural Sinner, and one of the shine gloss pots (in "Red Sinner"). I actually really like the shine pot...I'm planning on getting the clear one soon. I loveeeee "Lipstick Queen".


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 22, 2009)

Haven't had an opportunity to try any of these, but I'm definitely interested in the brand. The Sinner lipsticks sound great.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimpinett* 

 
_Haven't had an opportunity to try any of these, but I'm definitely interested in the brand. The Sinner lipsticks sound great._

 
Please post if you give them a try, I am in love with these lippies.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2009)

They are also at:MAKEUP - LIPSTICK QUEEN - SHOP BY BRAND - Space NK

I am lusting Pink Sinner

From SpaceNK: "These lipsticks contain no powder but a rubber pigment instead so won't dry the lips. "


----------



## perfectdefect (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm interested but have to go find some swatches first.  Thanks for telling me about this company


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a friend who is going to be at the makeup show in New york upcoming.. she asked me if I wanted her to pick me up any of these and I hadnt heard of them. I am so excited to hear more. The sinner Lippes sound Amazing! *MzzRach*- Have you swatched the ones you have already? If not would you could you... please please


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I have a friend who is going to be at the makeup show in New york upcoming.. she asked me if I wanted her to pick me up any of these and I hadnt heard of them. I am so excited to hear more. The sinner Lippes sound Amazing! *MzzRach*- Have you swatched the ones you have already? If not would you could you... please please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Will do!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are some quick swatches, taken in natural light, no flash, on NW20:

Saint Pink
Pink Sinner






Saint Natural
Natural Sinner
Rouge Sinner


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^^ Thank you, Thank you!! ^^^^ How do they compare to mac? The pigmentation looks great...


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^  The LQ Sinner formula is one of those pigmented I have ever used, compared to any brand, including MAC.  The Saint formula has much, much less pigment than the Sinner formula, but then that is the point. 

I like both formulas a lot and see more of this line in my future for sure.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 23, 2009)

The oxymoron glosses are amazing! I wrote a whole post on how much I love the formula! The remind me of amplified creams, but with better staying power!

I have tried the shine glosses and they are just way too sticky for my tastes. Seriously, it makes it hard to talk and they glob up and the only way to apply them is by using a very thiiin layer and a brush.


----------



## concertina (Mar 23, 2009)

I've wanted to try her lip products for ages, and I finally broke down and ordered her black lipstick. I'd heard so many raves, I had to see if they were true.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Here are some quick swatches, taken in natural light, no flash, on NW20......_

 
Great pics.  I was lemming Pink Sinner so that is fantastic! 

Oh,and by the way, thanks for conveniently being my skintone.  lol


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

man...this msg board is becoming bad for the health of my wallet


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 28, 2009)

Here are some additional Swatches. I posted these in the swatch forum as well. I found a store in Berkeley that carried the entire collection. So it was fun to check them out. I have a ton more pictures. If any one wants to see them let me know...


----------



## demosthenesval7 (May 29, 2009)

I am lemming the medieval lipstick and several of the new chubby gloss pencils.  I already have the Nude Saint l/s and two big bang glosses - Energy (bright red) and Infinite (light pink with a hint of gold) - and I love them all.  After reading everyone's comments I now want the entire rest of the line


----------



## Swirlgirl (May 30, 2009)

I have three of the Big Bang Theory glosses and they are *awesome.* The formula is SO smooth - and they have the most beautiful pearly finish - - not glittery or sparkly, but a beautiful pearl luster to them - - I only have three of the lighter more neutral colors (Expansion, Infinite and Time), but I am dying to try the red ones. Unlike other lip products that claim to "plump" there is nothing at all irritating about them - - I think the plumping claim comes from the iridescent type of finish.The formula is on the thin side, so these do not last long - and I have to reapply often. 

I really want to try the Oxymoron Matte Glosses next. Unfortunately there is no place even close to me to check these out in person - - so I've had to order online - - -  so thank you for posting the swatches and starting this thread!


----------



## LivN (May 10, 2014)

I got Saint in Bare Nude yesterday, I LOVE the texture - it's so creamy and moisturising!


----------



## JulieDiva (May 10, 2014)

I have  always been intrigued by this brand. love the name...but they don't sell around here...anyone in Canada know where to buy?


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anybody tried this lipstick I hear great things about lipstick queen but never try this one also I don't need another $50 lipstick habit but something about this one I like alot


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

Did anyone pick up stuff from the Cyber Monday sale?


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lipstick Queen Jean Queen is all I have. LOVE it. A top fav!!


----------

